
The Role of a Data Scientist in 2016 - ancatrusca
http://www.infoq.com/articles/role-of-a-data-scientist-in-2016?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=external
======
rylest14
The Data Scientist will have a huge role to play this year! As will Big Data
and IOT as industries!

~~~
ancatrusca
Agree:)

